# Help please. Wobbles at high speed



## jackie0725 (Oct 28, 2009)

I have a 1996 Pathfinder with 154000 miles. the ABS light is on, it wobble left & right (really scary on freeway) when im going 55+ mph. Also the steering wheel doesnt stay straight. Its either its to the left or to the right depends on where i turn. Please advise. Thank you.


----------



## guinnessmike (Dec 20, 2006)

It is hard to say for sure without actually seeing it, but it sounds like you have a bad or loose steering component. I would suggest jacking the front vehicle up and try rocking the front tires side to side to see if something in the steering system or suspension. If I had to take a guess, you probably have a bad ball joint. If not in the steering, try rocking the wheel in the other axis (by grabbing from the top and bottom and pushing/pulling in & out) to see if a wheel bearing may at fault. Avoid driving it until you find the problem because it sounds like you are near the point where something will fail catastrophically.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

guinnessmike said:


> Avoid driving it until you find the problem because it sounds like you are near the point where something will fail catastrophically.


Definitely good advice here!!!!


----------



## doode (Jun 30, 2008)

sounds like my car

i paid to have the wheels balanced twice from different , and it never solved the problem

finally got new tires and its cured

one tire had uneven wear due to camber that was off and that single tire was the sole cause of the shimmy

my steering wheel is still not centered though  its about 1/8 of a turn off to the right when the car is straight


----------



## 2005 4x4 Pathfinder (Nov 2, 2009)

doode said:


> one tire had uneven wear due to camber that was off and that single tire was the sole cause of the shimmy


It sounds to me like you should go get a free assessment from a reputable tire and brake shop. They do this enough that a lot of times they can just look at your car and tell if the camber and caster is out of whack etc.

There will also be tell-tale wear signs on the edge of the tire.

Getting a front end alignment is also a good time to inspect everything related to the suspension and steering.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

None of that is your problem. this is called the death wobble. You rear lower control arm bushings are shot. you need to get them replaced. the dealer sells the whole control arm for $100. (its a PIA to remove the bushings, so they just sell the whole arm). that solves your swaying at 55+. for the steering, its your driver side steering rack bushing. Its deteriated. This happens because the oil filter is right above it. So when you drain it, it breaks down the rubber over time. I know this because I just fixed these problems on my pathy, and know many other PF owners who had the same problem.

Jose


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

180SX-X said:


> None of that is your problem. this is called the death wobble. You rear lower control arm bushings are shot. you need to get them replaced. the dealer sells the whole control arm for $100. (its a PIA to remove the bushings, so they just sell the whole arm). that solves your swaying at 55+. for the steering, its your driver side steering rack bushing. Its deteriated. This happens because the oil filter is right above it. So when you drain it, it breaks down the rubber over time. I know this because I just fixed these problems on my pathy, and know many other PF owners who had the same problem.
> 
> Jose


Sounds like problem found. 

For parts, may be cheaper to get it at a auto parts store or get the job done that has a good customer service record.


----------

